# Tiny wood stoves?



## emt1581 (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a fireplace down my basement that is pretty shallow. 

It's also got 10"-12" hearth right out in front of it.  I'd really like to be able to put a tiny wood stove there as opposed to a smaller insert.

Any ideas on really small wood stoves? 

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## begreen (Sep 22, 2012)

Need more info about the fireplace. What is the opening size, depth, etc.? Is there a mantel?


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 22, 2012)

begreen said:


> Need more info about the fireplace. What is the opening size, depth, etc.? Is there a mantel?


 
These are really rough numbers from me taking a yard stick down there after reading your post.

Depth is about 21"
Rear width is about 20" which graduates out at a 45 degree angle on both sides to around 30"
Height is about 27"

-Emt1581


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

The 27" height is the gating factor. Have you looked into a Woodstock Keystone?


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

Even that would be too tall. 

I'm thinking maybe something with more of a lateral design.  

I know I'll probably get....flamed....but sort of like the little vogelzangs. $150-ish to boot!

But something with that type of design.

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 23, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> Even that would be too tall.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe something with more of a lateral design.
> 
> ...


 
If you want a box stove, look at the Jotul.  They make a smaller one that is well made unlike Vogelzang.  You will get what you pay for. 

I have a medium / small stove and I would caution against anything smaller than 2.0 cubic feet.  Not only will burn times suffer, but it's nice to have a larger firebox when putting in irregular pieces.  Not all wood is neatly shaped splits.  Also, I believe there are catalytic models that would allow you to control burn times and may slow the burn some.  I know Blaze Kings offer that, but I have no experience with that.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

Something else I wanted to throw in.  This would ONLY be for if we have a party and need to heat the (finished) basement for the night or if we have a guest and they are sleeping down there.  Other than that, this will NOT be a regular use stove.

This is why I'd like something slightly cheaper. 

I'll check out the Jotuls.  I just know it needs to be super small or of a different design than a standard stove.

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 23, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> Something else I wanted to throw in. This would ONLY be for if we have a party and need to heat the (finished) basement for the night or if we have a guest and they are sleeping down there. Other than that, this will NOT be a regular use stove.
> 
> This is why I'd like something slightly cheaper.
> 
> ...


 
This is not probably your first choice, but you could create a hearth in front of the fireplace and vent a rear vent stove into the fireplace and up the chimney.  This would not be the cheapest install necessarily but it would give you more options in finding a stove perhaps 2nd hand which is nice.  A Vogelzang will work, but others will caution against them.  The quality may not be the greatest and any appliance burning wood is not something without risk.  I would be a little leery of a stove that has questionable build quality.

You don't have to spend big money in the 2nd hand market to find something in good condition.   I think there's alot of good options in the $800+ used market.  Some of these stoves will sell for more than double new.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> This is not probably your first choice, but you could create a hearth in front of the fireplace and vent a rear vent stove into the fireplace and up the chimney. This would not be the cheapest install necessarily but it would give you more options in finding a stove perhaps 2nd hand which is nice. A Vogelzang will work, but others will caution against them. The quality may not be the greatest and any appliance burning wood is not something without risk. I would be a little leery of a stove that has questionable build quality.
> 
> You don't have to spend big money in the 2nd hand market to find something in good condition. I think there's alot of good options in the $800+ used market. Some of these stoves will sell for more than double new.


 
At $150-ish and for the frequency of use we have for it....I'd experiment with the vogelzang.  However, it doesn't have a window on the front.  Sort of a deal breaker for me.

Instead, I am looking 2nd hand.  $800 is high end.  Plenty are lower than that.  I think the dimensions are still going to be the issue though.  And again I'm trying to avoid the inserts in case we lose power. 

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## Dustin (Sep 23, 2012)

Jotul F602CB. I heat my man cave with one, and love it!


----------



## tcassavaugh (Sep 23, 2012)

+1 on the 602. its a small great stove that has a rear or top outlet. I've got an old model without the glass opening. I've had it for over 20 years and even though i'm not using it right now, just can't bring myself to get rid of it. thought about putting it in the garage for when I'm out there puttering around this winter.

cass


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> Even that would be too tall.
> 
> I'm thinking maybe something with more of a lateral design.
> 
> ...


 
I'm thinking that the stove would sit just outside of the fireplace opening, not in it. The most important thing is the flue exit height.

If you want a box style stove, skip the Vogelzang and go directly to a Jotul 602. There is no comparison between the two.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 23, 2012)

The Jotul is too tall.
If you found something used, you could cut the legs off it if the bottom doesn't get hot...


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

I thought he had 27" height. The 602CB is 25.25" with the regular legs.

In used, for your budget there is also the Vermont Castings Aspen which is a bit lower at around 24".


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> I'm thinking that the stove would sit just outside of the fireplace opening, not in it. The most important thing is the flue exit height.
> 
> If you want a box style stove, skip the Vogelzang and go directly to a Jotul 602. There is no comparison between the two.


Flue center line on the F118 CB is 27". Are the older 602s shorter? Plus he needs a little lower than the lintel to get an upward slant on the exit pipe...


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

Yes, the 602 is shorter. With 1.5" clear he should be fine. He can go top exit or it can be connected rear exit if preferred.


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 23, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> Flue center line on the F118 CB is 27". Are the older 602s shorter? Plus he needs a little lower than the lintel to get an upward slant on the exit pipe...


Oops, I had the 118.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

Ya, the 118 is a much bigger stove. Here are the dimensions for the Jotul 602 and the VC Aspen.

Jotul 602CB
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 VC Aspen


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

I checked out the 602.

There are two used on ebay....VERY nice!! And not expensive at all.  $550 WITH a glass door!!   That is perfect!! Only problem is it's 4-6hrs away from me.

But ok, at least I know there is an option with a glass front. How would this be installed?  Would I need to insert a thimble/block/etc up into the chimney?  It is a clay lined chimney.  I'm just curious if I'd need to be able to get in there and move around or just put the collar on the stove and slide it into the pipe or something?

I really appreciate the info!

Are there any other stoves out there I might want to look at? 

Thanks!

-Emt1581


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> Ya, the 118 is a much bigger stove. Here are the dimensions for the Jotul 602 and the VC Aspen.
> 
> Jotul 602CB
> 
> ...


 
Ignore the music, but here's a guy explaining the attributes of a 602.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 23, 2012)

Here's one in action.  This guy apparently never heard of SuperCedars.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

Well, it should have a full liner, especially if this is an exterior chimney. How tall is the clay tile liner, what are it's inner dimensions and what condition is it in?


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> Here's one in action. This guy apparently never heard of SuperCedars.


 
With dry kindling the 602 is a very easy starting stove. The air is delivered right at the base of the fire. I've never used a super cedar in ours. They're saved for the big boy.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> With dry kindling the 602 is a very easy starting stove. The air is delivered right at the base of the fire. I've never used a super cedar in ours. They're saved for the big boy.


 
That is a good looking little stove.  I think it would be great for a basement or an outbuilding.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> Well, it should have a full liner, especially if this is an exterior chimney. How tall is the clay tile liner, what are it's inner dimensions and what condition is it in?


 
Wait...am I thinking of gas...in regard to not needing a liner??

I know I heard it somewhere.  LP would just be my last resort as it is not nearly as off the grid as wood is. 

I've never heard of SuperCedars either...guess I'll have to look that one up. 

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

I see yall talking about these supercedars....I actually use this gel that I got at walmart....works amazing!  And no build up or any problems with it. 

-Emt1581


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 23, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> I see yall talking about these supercedars....I actually use this gel that I got at walmart....works amazing! And no build up or any problems with it.
> 
> -Emt1581


 
SuperCedars are an inexpensive firestarter. I think each fire costs around 15 cents to start.  Just alot easier then screwing around with newspaper and kindling.  I'm sure there are other good firestarters too.  These are cheap and easy.


----------



## fishingpol (Sep 23, 2012)

The Jotul F-100 Nordic may work for you.  It is a good little heater, just short burn times. 
The Jotul F3 is around 26" with short legs, maybe too tight.

I had the VC Aspen as my first stove.  The air intake lever control is on the left rear top of the stove.  It was difficult to reach in the back and set it properly.  I also found since it was thermostatically controlled by a bi-metallic coil, it prematurely closed the air intake down as the bricks in the fireplace retained a lot of heat.  It always seemed to run with a partially closed air intake because of this.

My dad just bought a new 602  to replace his 1976 era 602.  It is a nice heater for their application.  I've seen F-100's for $500 and under on CL.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> Wait...am I thinking of gas...in regard to not needing a liner??
> 
> I know I heard it somewhere. LP would just be my last resort as it is not nearly as off the grid as wood is.


 

??? Thinking gas?


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> ??? Thinking gas?


 
Yes, I ran this by the guy at the local stove shop last year and I'm thinking it was maybe LP that did not need a liner so long as the chimney was clay.

I'm still looking at the Jotul, I just was thinking I didn't need a liner.

-Emt1581


----------



## Woody Stover (Sep 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> ??? Thinking gas?


No one wants to have gas, do they? 



begreen said:


> Well, it should have a full liner, especially if this is an exterior chimney. How tall is the clay tile liner, what are it's inner dimensions and what condition is it in?


Yeah, if the clay liner is in good shape, you can just run liner up that far if the clay liner is not real huge. The downside is that the chimney is harder to clean unless you have a stainless liner to the top. Might be stinky, too. Full liner's not cheap though...unless you buy mine in the classifieds.  Of course if you are seldom burning that stove, it's not going to get gunked up too fast, providing your wood is nice and dry.

http://www.woodstove.com/pages/guidepdfs/Masonry Chimneys.pdf


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> Yes, I ran this by the guy at the local stove shop last year and I'm thinking it was maybe LP that did not need a liner so long as the chimney was clay.
> 
> I'm still looking at the Jotul, I just was thinking I didn't need a liner.
> 
> -Emt1581


 
Can you provide more details on the chimney per my prior post?


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

Woody Stover said:


> No one wants to have gas, do they?
> 
> Yeah, if the clay liner is in good shape, you can just run liner up that far if the clay liner is not real huge. The downside is that the chimney is harder to clean unless you have a stainless liner to the top. Might be stinky, too. Full liner's not cheap though...unless you buy mine in the classifieds.  Of course if you are seldom burning that stove, it's not going to get gunked up too fast, providing your wood is nice and dry.
> 
> http://www.woodstove.com/pages/guidepdfs/Masonry Chimneys.pdf


 
Yeah, I was trying to do this on the cheap.  I know how expensive liners can be.  Mine was as expensive (or was it more) than the damn stove....and the installation was another kick in the pants!! 

However, the results are amazing and long lasting to boot!

But again, we don't have as much money to throw around now so I was trying to do this without spending much.

-Emt1581


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> Can you provide more details on the chimney per my prior post?


 
I think it is a 6" square chimney....not sure on other dimensions as I had it checked a few years ago.

-Emt1581


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

Have a professional sweep check it out. If it is in great condition with no cracked tiles and mortar intact, it could be direct connected with a stub going a couple feet above the damper and with a damper-sealed block off plate. It won't be much fun to clean, but it may draft well. If you do a liner, I'd go 5". That's closer to the actual flue outlet size.


----------



## Huntindog1 (Sep 23, 2012)

https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/general-questions-about-brands.80541/#post-1028290


----------



## Dustin (Sep 23, 2012)

My 602 ran me 750 bucks brand new. You won't get real long burn times, but short hot fires will heat the stove up real fast. The cast iron seems to retain the heat for a long while as well.

I think your draft will be just fine. My 602 is flex to the stove and then rigid SS to the top of the 30 foot chimney. It drafts so hard I installed a damper near the stove.

Good looking stove for the money





My stove...


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

Thanks for the picture Dustin. With a setup like that I think I would be running with the damper closed except at startup. A 5" liner will help restrain the draft a bit here.


----------



## thetraindork (Sep 23, 2012)

how much is the 602? that would be perfect to heat part of my house.


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

They used to be around a thousand. Call a local dealer to get current pricing.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> They used to be around a thousand. Call a local dealer to get current pricing.


 
It was shared they can be had for $750-ish.  Do/can stoves actually get...cheaper?  That word is just not used a lot when it comes to anything stove...

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

http://allentown.craigslist.org/app/3289686714.html

30 deep x20wide and 2ft. high. 

Not sure what brand'model this is but any thoughts?

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

Sounds like Dustin got a pretty good score. $750 is a good price for the west coast. Prices tend to be higher in peak season so I would expect $800-1000. Call around to some Jotul dealers and let us know what they say.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

Not sure if I posted while you were posting there begreen but any thoughts on the stove I posted?  There are a few of them for sale in the area.

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

Pass. You want a small stove right?


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

begreen said:


> Pass. You want a small stove right?


 
Hmm, the guy said the measurements were as I posted.  They seem like they'd work but yeah it'd be sideways in the fireplace which would look weird I guess.

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## Dunragit (Sep 23, 2012)

Have you looked at the Morso Squirrel?


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

Dunragit said:


> Have you looked at the Morso Squirrel?


 
Not sure of their price but it's similar to the Jotul size-wise.

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## Dunragit (Sep 23, 2012)

the Squirrel is more upright and not deep


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

I remeasured.  The opening is actually 26.75" high.  And the hearth out in front is 13" so that's a pretty decent depth to work with.  Unfortunately, the height is the challenge...

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## Fiziksgeek (Sep 23, 2012)

My parents have a Jotul F100 in their relatively small fireplace, fits well, works nicely for their small house.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 23, 2012)

Fiziksgeek said:


> My parents have a Jotul F100 in their relatively small fireplace, fits well, works nicely for their small house.


 
Seems like the 602 would do just fine for me in the basement.  I just have to find one used. 

Right now I just have to figure out the parts I'll need to hook this thing up to my fireplace.  Plus if cleaning my chimney will really be that much of a PITA, I might go lined....and would need to figure out that cost as well.

...plus installation if I can't do it myself.  But I must say, I've become quite handy in the past year or two.  I'm doing things by myself that I never imagined.  I LOVE YOUTUBE! It's saved me thousands

-Emt1581


----------



## begreen (Sep 23, 2012)

Dunragit said:


> the Squirrel is more upright and not deep


 
Yup, and it's legs make it too tall for the OP's desired installation.


----------



## evilgriff (Sep 24, 2012)

The Intrepid II that is sitting in my garage is only 24" inches tall, 22 wide and 14 deep. It has double glass doors, front or top loading. I just switched to a Blaze King for longer burn times. I have a small house with limited space and it worked fine for me.


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Sep 24, 2012)

Don't let vogelzangs prices scare you away from them. I'm going on my third or fourth year with my colonial insert and I have no complaints. It's definitely on the small side. We were going to get a bigger one for our needs but life has other plans so it's still here and doing just as fine as it always has. Something to look into


----------



## Stump_Branch (Sep 24, 2012)

He was referencing the little box stove they have Cody Wayne, noon EPA certified. Unlike your colonial i had one, other than being super small, she did me fine. Got me hooked to this stuff.

To the op, do some searching on the brand or model, find one that fits, then go hunting craigslist or the like.its how i got both of mine and couldn't be happier. If your looking for that shoe box style of stove dutchwest made a 207cl, few years back. My favorite little stove. Could burn wood or coal, had a cat, brass dials, fall away handle, and a reversible flue collar. Good luck finding one, been searching for Some time myself


----------



## CodyWayne718 (Sep 24, 2012)

Stump_Branch said:


> He was referencing the little box stove they have Cody Wayne, noon EPA certified. Unlike your colonial i had one, other than being super small, she did me fine. Got me hooked to this stuff.
> 
> To the op, do some searching on the brand or model, find one that fits, then go hunting craigslist or the like.its how i got both of mine and couldn't be happier. If your looking for that shoe box style of stove dutchwest made a 207cl, few years back. My favorite little stove. Could burn wood or coal, had a cat, brass dials, fall away handle, and a reversible flue collar. Good luck finding one, been searching for Some time myself


I reread his post, sorry about that op! Must have been too excited about hearth being on tap a talk!!


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 24, 2012)

I think I'm either going to go with a Jotul 602 or a gas fireplace/stove.  The gas would actually be FAR cheaper if I'm going the liner route *flame suit on*.

-Emt1581


----------



## begreen (Sep 24, 2012)

If you have NG in the house that might not be a bad plan.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 24, 2012)

begreen said:


> If you have NG in the house that might not be a bad plan.


 
Get this!   My neighbor right next door has had NG in that house for decades.  The gas company said to run a line to my home from the street would be $300 if I was getting a gas furnace.  At the time I was going to get a gas stove/range, gas water heater, gas fireplace, etc....oh ok....then it'll be $3000! 

So unless the guy who answered the phone was smoking something that day, I'll be going the LP route.  The guy at the stove shop today said he'd set a tank up and install it for free.  But then I think the LP company owns it.  Not sure how that works.

But yeah, MUCH cheaper to go the LP route.

-Emt1581


----------



## begreen (Sep 25, 2012)

Only in the short run. Add it up and I think you'll find over time LP is way more expensive, especially with a leased tank.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 25, 2012)

begreen said:


> Only in the short run. Add it up and I think you'll find over time LP is way more expensive, especially with a leased tank.



But remember, I'm only going to run it a few days a year...at that rate it might take me a decade to need a refill...

BTW, what does it mean that I don't own the tank?  Are LP companies known to just come and randomly repossess the tank with LP still in it?!??

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## begreen (Sep 25, 2012)

They won't consider taking it away as long as you are paying them an annual fee for it and have paid for the propane.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 25, 2012)

begreen said:


> They won't consider taking it away as long as you are paying them an annual fee for it and have paid for the propane.


 
Yeah, I'm not much for "rental fees".  That's like leasing a car or renting an apartment.  I OWN my stuff! And if it is outside of my budget, I don't buy it.

So I'd be buying the tank.

-Emt1581


----------



## Piston (Sep 25, 2012)

Just another recommendation for the the 602.  My neighbor has had one since I can remember.  I am 31 and as far back as I can remember he's had the same stove, up until about 5 yrs ago when the door on it was a bit warped.  After that he went out and bought a brand new 602, which he's been using happily since.  I've spent many early mornings next to his woodstove drinking a cup of coffee with him.


----------



## joecool85 (Sep 25, 2012)

Piston said:


> Just another recommendation for the the 602. My neighbor has had one since I can remember. I am 31 and as far back as I can remember he's had the same stove, up until about 5 yrs ago when the door on it was a bit warped. After that he went out and bought a brand new 602, which he's been using happily since. I've spent many early mornings next to his woodstove drinking a cup of coffee with him.


 
Wish I could have one, just can justify two stoves in a 1,250 sq ft home and it's not big enough to cut it by itself.  If we ever get a big farm house we can have one big stove and then a Jotul 602 in a reading room/library or den or something.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 26, 2012)

On another forum and for a slightly different purpose...a foldup/camping stove was suggested.  I looked at them at Cabelas and they seem pretty small but ample for my needs and again it'd only be a few times a year at the most.

Again, I'm just trying to figure out the most economic yet safe way to do this.  And if the Jotul is going to be it then that's fine but if this would work that'd be even better and less expensive.

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## joecool85 (Sep 26, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> On another forum and for a slightly different purpose...a foldup/camping stove was suggested. I looked at them at Cabelas and they seem pretty small but ample for my needs and again it'd only be a few times a year at the most.
> 
> Again, I'm just trying to figure out the most economic yet safe way to do this. And if the Jotul is going to be it then that's fine but if this would work that'd be even better and less expensive.
> 
> ...


 
I would never run any sort of "camp stove" in my home. I don't think your insurance would be ok with it either. I'd go with a 602 and be done with it. It's a handsome stove to boot.

**edit**

I will say that a Englander 17-VL would take up less space (great clearance ratings) and put out more heat.  I love mine.  It handles about 80% of the heat load in our 1,250 sq ft home here in Maine.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 26, 2012)

A stove is a permanent fixture.  Depending on how much and where you like to spend your money, dictates what stove is best for you.  I vote no as well on any camping stove.  Keep in mind this thing holds a fire that could burn down your home and endanger the occupants.  If you are leaning away from the project based on cost and you will only use it sporadically, perhaps consider an oil filled heater when you have company and you'll only be out a couple bucks a year.  I think the fire place will offer nice aesthetics and a heater or 2 should warm the space.  A stove done right is going to cost some bucks by the time it's all said and done.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 26, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> A stove is a permanent fixture. Depending on how much and where you like to spend your money, dictates what stove is best for you. I vote no as well on any camping stove. Keep in mind this thing holds a fire that could burn down your home and endanger the occupants. If you are leaning away from the project based on cost and you will only use it sporadically, perhaps consider an oil filled heater when you have company and you'll only be out a couple bucks a year. I think the fire place will offer nice aesthetics and a heater or 2 should warm the space. A stove done right is going to cost some bucks by the time it's all said and done.


 
Oil or Kerosene heater...why didn't I think of that?!?!  Good call!! I could pick one up, fill it and be good to go.

Thanks for that! 

-Emt1581


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 26, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> Oil or Kerosene heater...why didn't I think of that?!?! Good call!! I could pick one up, fill it and be good to go.
> 
> Thanks for that!
> 
> -Emt1581


 
I mean the electric radiators with oil circulating.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 26, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> I mean the electric radiators with oil circulating.


 
I figured as much after the fact.  However, that bridged the gap in my mind to kerosene.  We had a pair of the oil filled ones in our old home.  They sucked. 

Kerosene will definitely get the job done!! 

-Emt1581


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 26, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> I figured as much after the fact. However, that bridged the gap in my mind to kerosene. We had a pair of the oil filled ones in our old home. They sucked.
> 
> Kerosene will definitely get the job done!!
> 
> -Emt1581


 
A stove is going to take at least $1,000 by the time you mess with install costs / chimney mods.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 26, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> A stove is going to take at least $1,000 by the time you mess with install costs / chimney mods.


 
What??  No, I'm thinking about the freestanding Kerosene heaters....

http://www.walmart.com/ip/MegaHeat-23-000-BTU-Kerosene-Heater-Gray/21804042

Set that up, fit it with fuel and be done.  Then when the guests are gone or we're done working, siphon/drain and put it away.

-Emt1581


----------



## begreen (Sep 26, 2012)

Sounds like a good way to keep the guests from staying too long.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 26, 2012)

begreen said:


> Sounds like a good way to keep the guests from staying too long.


 
What do you mean?

-Emt1581


----------



## begreen (Sep 26, 2012)

Anytime I've been in a room with a Kerosun burning I knew it. Usually left with a headache.


----------



## firecracker_77 (Sep 26, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> What?? No, I'm thinking about the freestanding Kerosene heaters....
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/MegaHeat-23-000-BTU-Kerosene-Heater-Gray/21804042
> 
> ...


 
Ah...I thought you were being sarcastic earlier.  It didn't sound like you were all on-board with the idea of spending a decent amount of cash for something rarely used.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 27, 2012)

firecracker_77 said:


> Ah...I thought you were being sarcastic earlier. It didn't sound like you were all on-board with the idea of spending a decent amount of cash for something rarely used.


 

No sarcasm here. 

It'd only be like $200 which is cheap compared to $2000+ for the Jotul.  Plus on the used market they are really cheap.  However, for the near future I'll probably just borrow my dad's to see how it works out.

As far as leaving with a headache...I grew up with kerosene heaters in various relatives' homes.  Never remember an issue. 

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## nola mike (Sep 27, 2012)

I've got 2 602's down here that I'm thinking of getting rid of before the season (actually, one's a knockoff)...


----------



## Ashful (Sep 27, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> Get this! My neighbor right next door has had NG in that house for decades. The gas company said to run a line to my home from the street would be $300 if I was getting a gas furnace. At the time I was going to get a gas stove/range, gas water heater, gas fireplace, etc....oh ok....then it'll be $3000!


 
Dumb question... what if you just tell them you ARE putting in a gas furnace?  Plans change along the way...

You don't want LP. I have it, and it's crazy expensive. We only use it for occasionally heating the garage and in the outdoor fireplace, at this point. I think it's over $4.00/lb. around here. Plus, you need to buy or rent the tank, pay to install lines and regulator, etc., etc.


----------



## Stump_Branch (Sep 27, 2012)

Kerosene, lp, ng, oil... All things i can't get in my back yard or for free. Sure a smallish stove seems expensive of the bat. But then you never really need to pay again. 

And there's loads of used stoves around. Just need to do a bit of homework on brands and start searching.

And if you find a 207cl...I'd buy it from you...

Good luck.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 27, 2012)

nola mike said:


> I've got 2 602's down here that I'm thinking of getting rid of before the season (actually, one's a knockoff)...


 
A knockoff you say???  What brand/model?

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 27, 2012)

Stump_Branch said:


> Kerosene, lp, ng, oil... All things i can't get in my back yard or for free. Sure a smallish stove seems expensive of the bat. But then you never really need to pay again.
> 
> And there's loads of used stoves around. Just need to do a bit of homework on brands and start searching.
> 
> ...


 
I see what you're saying and yes, the stoves are really cheap used.  However, the piping is what is so expensive.  Kind of like paying a buck for a soda and twenty-five for the straw...

Now for the upstairs/house I don't care and the thing is amazing, but for something I'll rarely use, I'm not going to blow that much at this point.

In time I will be putting one in and it'll be done right.  But for right now I'll use the kerosene heater to get the job done.

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## begreen (Sep 27, 2012)

Sounds like your mind is made up. Shall we close this thread?


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 28, 2012)

begreen said:


> Sounds like your mind is made up. Shall we close this thread?


 
I am actually still curious about the "knockoff".  But why close it?  Did I or someone else do something wrong?

-Emt1581


----------



## jjs777_fzr (Sep 28, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> I am actually still curious about the "knockoff". But why close it? Did I or someone else do something wrong?
> 
> -Emt1581


 
One knockoff to the Jotul 602 is a Upland Model 17. Nice little stove - I'd go as far as to say it's cute. I can't believe I just said 'cute' but it does have a nice look to it. I just got done sanding and painting mine even though its not connected. Only thing I wish it had was a door with a view like some of the optional features of the later Jotul 602's.
If I don't use it someday - I may just place in the living room or hallway as a end stand of sorts - just for the look and feel.
Edit - no longer made but sometimes found in the used market / CL


----------



## joecool85 (Sep 28, 2012)

jjs777_fzr said:


> One knockoff to the Jotul 602 is a Upland Model 17. Nice little stove - I'd go as far as to say it's cute. I can't believe I just said 'cute' but it does have a nice look to it. I just got done sanding and painting mine even though its not connected. Only thing I wish it had was a door with a view like some of the optional features of the later Jotul 602's.
> If I don't use it someday - I may just place in the living room or hallway as a end stand of sorts - just for the look and feel.
> Edit - no longer made but sometimes found in the used market / CL


 
Neat little stove that I had never heard of.  I'm still waiting for someone to do a 602 knockoff in plate steel and with a slightly larger box.  Say 1.5 cube instead of the ~1 cube of the 602.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 28, 2012)

jjs777_fzr said:


> One knockoff to the Jotul 602 is a Upland Model 17. Nice little stove - I'd go as far as to say it's cute. I can't believe I just said 'cute' but it does have a nice look to it. I just got done sanding and painting mine even though its not connected. Only thing I wish it had was a door with a view like some of the optional features of the later Jotul 602's.
> If I don't use it someday - I may just place in the living room or hallway as a end stand of sorts - just for the look and feel.
> Edit - no longer made but sometimes found in the used market / CL


 
Found a similar model...

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1980-Upland...935?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4abc5eb7bf

-Emt1581


----------



## begreen (Sep 28, 2012)

Looks to be in good shape.


----------



## Piston (Sep 29, 2012)

> a foldup/camping stove was suggested. I looked at them at Cabelas and they seem pretty small but ample for my needs and again it'd only be a few times a year at the most


 
*OH NO YOU DIDN'T! *


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> I am actually still curious about the "knockoff". But why close it? Did I or someone else do something wrong?


 
"But for right now I'll use the kerosene heater to get the job done." No problem, it sounded like this is a done deal.

There are lots of posts on Scandia knockoffs in the Classic stove section.


----------



## emt1581 (Sep 29, 2012)

begreen said:


> "But for right now I'll use the kerosene heater to get the job done." No problem, it sounded like this is a done deal.
> 
> There are lots of posts on Scandia knockoffs in the Classic stove section.


 
Oh ok.  I didn't know about such a section. 

I do like the idea of smaller stoves though.  Much easier to move around.  Only thing I'm noticing is, aside from the 602, they don't really have window fronts.  Any idea why?  Does it have to do with physics or price maybe?

Thanks

-Emt1581


----------



## begreen (Sep 29, 2012)

It's a pretty small door so the glass area is small. The VC Aspen has glass too.


----------



## nola mike (Oct 10, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> I am actually still curious about the "knockoff". But why close it? Did I or someone else do something wrong?
> 
> -Emt1581


Sorry, for some reason didn't get updated on this thread.  The knock-off is called a Glo-Fire.  I know nothing about it, but I thought it was a 602 until I got it home and took a good look at it.  Pretty much identical.  Quick search looks like a Glo-Fire 301.  Maybe MSRP was 50% of a 602?


----------



## Stegman (Oct 10, 2012)

emt1581 said:


> I checked out the 602.
> 
> There are two used on ebay....VERY nice!! And not expensive at all. $550 WITH a glass door!! That is perfect!! Only problem is it's 4-6hrs away from me.
> 
> ...


 

ROAD TRIP!!


----------



## eclecticcottage (Oct 10, 2012)

begreen said:


> Anytime I've been in a room with a Kerosun burning I knew it. Usually left with a headache.


 
Ugh, I can't be around kero heaters at all.  We have two oldies (the deco Perfection ones) as decor here but I'd never light them in the house.  We had to get rid of the torpedo heater for the garage because I couldn't be in there when it was running.  I can't even burn too many oil lamps though.  I think some people are more sensitive to it than others.


----------

